# E-mail/Tel. No for shop



## Bruce M Dix (Sep 10, 2004)

Anybody help me out with either/both an e-mail add or tel.no. for the shop. Can't seem to nav. myself around this site & find one/it.

Thanks


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Bruce...

Do you mean the TT Owners Club shop? (not the TTShop, etc) 

The TT Owners Club shop email is [email protected]


----------



## Bruce M Dix (Sep 10, 2004)

Nutts,

Thanks for your reply.

I'm looking for the e-mail/tel.no. for the shop that deals /sells armrests. I believe it is the TTOC shop but can't confirm. It stems from an earlier message I posted the other day.

Bruce


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It's the TT Shop on 01234 300091. Speak to Glen or Dave.  Tell them that Mark (nutts) said they would give you a TTOC discount :wink:


----------



## Bruce M Dix (Sep 10, 2004)

Mark,

Much appreciated. Have only just joined TTOC (Sat), & awaiting membership pack (still also awaiting car actually) Ordered in late August. Might be lucky to get it by Xmas apparently!

Bruce

Ps. Do they have a web site?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

yep...

http://www.thettshop.com/interior.asp?c ... uct=101001


----------



## Bruce M Dix (Sep 10, 2004)

Great stuff.

Thanks


----------

